# Change from IBS-C to IBS-D after years?



## bulens (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this forum but not new to IBS. I was dx'ed in 1986 and at that time had really intense constipation IBS. I have had the constipation type for all this time, but in the last year I seem to have totally switched to IBS-diarrhea type. It's been amazing for someone who was so constipated all her life! Has this happened to anyone else: a complete switch from constipation to diarrhea? Or should I be worried about something else going on in the bowel? I have had three sigmoidoscopies over time, the last 3 years ago and all have shown no problems whatsoever so I think this is still IBS but why the switch?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd say go get checked. Any drastic change in bowel habits can be a problem and should be evaluated.


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Cydney - I too had the same thing happen to me. I had IBS-C all my life up until 4 years ago and then it changed to IBS-D almost overnight. I have had this nightmarish problem ever since. If I had my choice, I would definitely take the C because it is more predictable, and I didn't have to take meds to control it. You don't necessarily have a medical problem causing this change. I was thoroughly checked out and was diagnosed with IBS-D. You should still get yourself checked out just to be sure. If you would like to discuss this further just send me an e-mail and I will get back to you....


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

I was mostly ibs-c for about 10 years then changedto ibs-d for no reason at all I was checked out o.k.I used to drink beer and eat lots of insolublefiber when I was ibs-c I think this constant diet ruined my colon


----------



## bushgal (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi,I am new to this forum, but a long time sufferer of IBS. Now knowing the symptoms I realize that during a good portion of my childhood I suffered from IBS-C. This changed a few years ago to IBS D and I attribute a couple of different causes to this. #1 pregnancy and childbirth, #2 a prolonged bout of Clostridium difficile which required a ten day hospital stay and #3 having my gall bladder removed. All of these occurred within a short time period and I am sure that I have spent more time on the toilet these past 8 years than I did the previous 34. I live in a rural area and not only do I check where all the washrooms are everywhere I go, I know every outhouse and quiet side road within a 30 mile raduis. It is nice to finally find a place that understands my "quirks", a lot of people I know don't understand my needs. Come to think of it, there are a few of them I would wish this on. I am very fortunate, my job allows quick, easy and unlimited access to a washroom and I only have to drive 2 blocks to work. I never eat before traveling because I know what is going to happen. I am in the midst of a bad IBS bout right now, it has been controlling my life for the past two weeks. Usually I can get some control of my life and bowels if I am careful, rest lots and watch what I eat. Stress is an incredible trigger for me and that is what has set this bout off. Some changes in my life need to be made. LOLAnyway it is bedtime and again I thank whoever is responsible for this great forum.


----------



## ashweb (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine was IBS-D waaay back in 1997-98. At some point it turned into IBS-C and stayed that way for 15 years. After an October for the record books for my C, resolved by my last resort treatment of Miralax, shortly after the usual sticky, muddy phase (I had quit the Miralax once I achieved my goal of a BM), this week it switched to D. I'm stumped! The problem is that with the extreme C I started having nerve pain in front of my right hip and running along my hip crease toward my groin. That nerve pain did not resolve until this week.

Do I have ovarian cancer? Sounds like an absurd question but we iBS sufferers have lots of symptoms in common with colon and ovarian cancers.....

Tell me I'm overreacting!


----------



## lyndakf (Nov 11, 2017)

ashweb I am 57 and was diagnosed with ibs-d when I was about 19. In July my new doctor hearing I have had a history of ibs-d told be to start using metamucil, and in the months of Sept and Oct of this year, I was put on amoxicillin for 2 different 10 day sessions because of dental work. I am having what I believe is ibs-c, but a chalking it up to the changes I have mentioned. I figure I am going to return to my doctor if the symptoms persist. All of us can over react due to changes but it is better to put our minds at ease by seeing a professional when we see that things are questionable.


----------

